# MODEM: Warum 44k statt 56k ?



## Rasenkantenstein (21. November 2004)

Hallihallo!

Mein Frage bezieht sich auf die etwas altertümliche Art der Datenübertragung zwischen heimischen Rechner und Internet: Einem 56k-Modem. Genauer noch das _NetoDragon 56k Voice Modem_. 
Dem Namen nach zu urteilen müsste es besagte 56k "Bandbreite" haben. Nun bin ich Laie genug, um nicht zu wissen, ob es sich dabei um die Kilobytes per second handelt oder nicht...
Nochmal auf den Punkt gebracht: Meine Übertragungsrate liegt laut WinXP bei 44KBit/s. Geht das nicht irgendwie schneller?


----------



## Alex Duschek (21. November 2004)

56k ist nur ein theoretischer Wert,den man wohl nur unter günstigen Umständen erreicht und nicht dauerhaft.Beschleunigen kannst du deine Verbindung eventuell mit Tools wie DFÜ-Speed oder cFos


----------



## Paule (21. November 2004)

Ausserdem musst du dir den Unterschied zwischen Bits und Bytes klarmachen 

1Byte ~ 8 Bits

d.h. 56kbit Modem ~ 7 kbyte/s maximal möglich...

MfG

Paule


----------



## Rasenkantenstein (21. November 2004)

Hey Ruud! 
Woher bekommt man denn solche sensationellen Tools? 

Und Paule; Ja, das ist das Problem, meine Downloadwerte dümpeln so bei ca. 4kb/s rum - und das ist dann schon schnell!


----------



## Andreas Späth (21. November 2004)

4kb/s ist eigentlich nicht schlecht, viel mehr wird da kaum gehen.

Geb doch mal den Namen der Tools bei Google in das Suchfeld ein


----------



## Sicaine (21. November 2004)

Kann ich auch nur bestätigen. Hatte früher zu meiner "modem" zeit auch nur 3-5 kbyte. Zum kotzen langsam aber egal jetzt ham wir ja alle DSL(Diemeisten ;-) )


----------



## Alex Duschek (22. November 2004)

Sry, die beiden Tools soweit ich weiß ISDN oder DSL ...


----------



## Marty_FfM (29. November 2004)

Hi zusammen,

erst mal, die Angabe 56 k bedeutet Kilobit pro Sekunde. Teils durch 8, dann hast du Kilobyte pro Sekunde und das sind 7. Das ist dein Maximum.

Meldet Windows die Verbindung mit 44 k, dann sind 5,5 Kilobyte pro Sekunde Maximum.

Warum es 44 k statt 56 k sind, lässt sich nicht aus der Ferne beantworten. In der Regel liegt es aber an der Leitungsqualität des Netzes.

Ich bekomme hier in Frankfurt mit Modem an meinem Notebook über 50 k, im Ausland und dort auf dem Land teilweise nur  30k. Selbes Modem, selbes Kabel...

Gruß
Martin


----------

